# Nulo



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

New dog food on the market: Nulo from Austin Texas.

http://www.nulo.com/about.aspx


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Looks like a lot of not so good ingredients - Brewers rice, Brewers dried yeast, dried beet pulp, egg product, salt. I'd never buy this. especially at what their selling it for 59.95 for 32lb bag. Outrageous, you can buy Orijen at that price!


----------

